# Couple of shots from Thursdays shoot



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope you like them


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

There beautiful! I love the last picture. :001_wub:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh they are both fantastic :thumbup:
have to agree the 2nd pic has something about it :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou very much for your replies, no they are not my dog i set up a shoot where i take my dog for obedience classes

Here's some more


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Just amazing photography, I like your adorable models..


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

Tapir said:


> I love the border terrier!


He is about 5 months old


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Really beautiful!

Wish I could take pics of my dogs like that!


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Beautiful photos, i bet that your really pleased with them.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> Really beautiful!
> 
> Wish I could take pics of my dogs like that!


Thankyou, you could with a bit of knowledge and practise


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2010)

nutmeg said:


> Beautiful photos, i bet that your really pleased with them.


Cheers, but i can get them like this day in day out


----------

